# ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde



## KOCHI82 (23. März 2013)

...Ist jetzt ein paar Wochen her...aber man kann es nicht offt genug anschauen! 


Ich entschuldige mich schon mal vorab für die Kescheraktion!!! #q Ich habe mir schon einen "passenden" besorgt!

http://youtu.be/ybAUHNvwb_8

Bitte keinen Herzinfakt erleiden!!

Wann kommt endlich der Frühling!?!?
LG


----------



## Colophonius (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Schöner Fisch 

Da würde es sich doch glatt lohnen, in einen neuen, tieferen Kescher mit längerem Stab zu investieren


----------



## KOCHI82 (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch
> 
> Da würde es sich doch glatt lohnen, in einen neuen, tieferen Kescher mit längerem Stab zu investieren




Danke! Wie gesagt, ich habe mir nach dieser Aktion gleich nen passenden besorgt!

Hoffentlich bald in nem anderen Video zu sehen! |rolleyes  ...Wenn das Wetter mal passen würde...


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

schöner Brocken,fettes Petri #6


----------



## goeddoek (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Petri Heil zu dem tollen Fang :m

Zu der Kescheraktion - wer rechnet schon mit so 'nem Fang ? Davon ab hab ich schon Leute beim  Watfischen gesehen, die sich mit größerem Kescher und kleinerem Fisch paddeliger anstellen |supergri

Sehr schickes Video - hast 'nen neuen Abonnenten  Zeigt auch sehr schön, dass man nicht unbedingt 'ne 60.000 Euro Trollingmaschine braucht um mal schick schleppen zu gehen - mehr davon :m #h


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

petri zum schönen fisch, aber was für ein drama!


----------



## Thorbi (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Dickes Petri!!!

Wär richtig ärgerlich gewesen, wenn du so einen tollen Fisch verloren hättest!!!
Die Lachsfänge haben diese Saison in der westlichen Ostsee deutlich zugenommen, darf gern so weitergehen....

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

auch von mir digges petri!!!

find das auch gut das du die szene mit drin gelasen hast so läuft es eben manchmal aber aus fehlern lernt man wie du es bereits ja schon gemacht hast


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Von mir auch Petri zum Fisch!

Und bei der Kescheraktion hast du gleich eine Menge Glück verbraucht. Also bei den nächsten Fischen, die wieder Aussteigen, nicht aufregen. 

Aber mit dem lütten Lawson Watkescher zum Trolling zu gehen ist auch echt gewagt!


----------



## chaco (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

alles richtig gemacht! du hast das teil!!


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fisch :m

das Video ist echt gut gelungen. Und wegen dem Kescher......selbst Profis machen mal nen Fehler, warum solltest du den nicht machen


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Dafür gab es zum schluss aber noch mal nen richtig schönen Adrenalinschub. Sehr geil !


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Geiles Video!


----------



## marcus7 (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Ha, wie geil . Glaub da hätte ich gleich den Neutralgang reingemacht, wenn der neben dem Boot auftaucht ;-). Da fuckt einen nen Schnursalat auch nicht mehr, Petri! #h


----------



## LOCHI (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Werd ich immer wieder neidisch aber ohne rot zu werden,! Geiler Fisch, petri!!! Mein letzter Lachs ist genauso wie meine letzte MeFo 5 Jahre her#q#h


----------



## bombe220488 (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Gratuliere auch zu dem tollen Fisch und dem schönen Video.

Ich hab mich auch gefragt warum stoppt er nicht bei einer solchen Klamotte 
Aber sowas "dummes" beim Keschern passiert halt jedem mal und hat sicher noch mehr Adrenalin ausschütten lassen. 

Cooles Video !


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Moin 
Glückwunsch .
Und Abends hast du wahrscheinlich ne neue Unterhose gebraucht .
Gruß 
:m


----------



## djoerni (23. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Petri zum Silberbarren! Geile Kescheraktion! Glück gehabt!


----------



## KOCHI82 (24. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Danke für die vielen Petris!

Adrenalin-ausschüttungen gab es einige in den 10 min. Nicht nur beim Keschern!

Die "Büchse" blieb trocken! So viel Körperbeherrschung hab ich dann doch noch! (trotz gefühlte 10 Dinge auf einmal machen)

Naja ich hoffe es geht mit dem Wetter bald bergauf! Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett!!!

:m


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Fettes Video!!! und zeigt eben dass man gerade beim schleppen jederzeit mit solchen Überraschungen rechnen muss. Ein Kescher kann nicht zu groß sein.

Petri!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Geil! #6


----------



## onyx134 (24. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

find ich auch cool! haben andere schon ähnliches gefangen dieses jahr? wie siehts denn aus? sind im april in fynshav. soll ich die wobbler einpacken?


----------



## KOCHI82 (25. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*



onyx134 schrieb:


> find ich auch cool! haben andere schon ähnliches gefangen dieses jahr? wie siehts denn aus? sind im april in fynshav. soll ich die wobbler einpacken?



Danke! Ich weiß das am selben Tag in der Lübecker Bucht ein Lachs von fast nem Meter rausgekommen ist.

Wobbler auf jeden Fall einpacken! Wenns im April vllt endlich wärmer wird kocht die Ostsee vor Meerforellen!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (25. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Moin 
In der Lübecker Bucht sind dieses Jahr schon 4 Lachse gefangen worden.

Gruß


----------



## elbetaler (25. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Wie kannst du dir da so sicher sein? Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass es eine "Dunkelziffer" gibt, die eine Zahl "4" wesentlich übersteigt!?!?!?

....will sagen, dass ich auch liebend gerne so eine pfündige silbrige Überraschung erleben würde möchten tun und haben wollen!

(Liebe Grüsse an meine Deutschlehrerin,... abba - iss ja juuhte firsich jahr hähr...)

Hopfentlich wird's bald wäääärmeer!


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (25. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Die Dunkelziffer ist mit Sicherheit höher.
4 Lachse von den ich gehört habe , wobei 2 Angler erst dachten sie hätten ne Forelle gefangen.
Gruß


----------



## elbetaler (26. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Jo, ich finde es jedenfalls spannend, dass man eben immer öfter nicht genau weiss, wer da gerade angebissen hat!
So Ende letztes Jahr, 82iger Köhler (Seelachs) beim Schleppen in der Lübecker Bucht.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (26. März 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*

Lachse laichen in unseren Flüssen ab und danach werden sie sicherlich nicht in Enterprise Manier mit Warp 2 wieder in tiefes Wasser zurück schwimmen .
Was meinst du wohl was noch so alles in der Ostsee rumschwimmt .
Gruß


----------



## onyx134 (4. April 2013)

*AW: ...hol raus den Lachs...Eckernförde*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Lachse laichen in unseren Flüssen ab und danach werden sie sicherlich nicht in Enterprise Manier mit Warp 2 wieder in tiefes Wasser zurück schwimmen .
> Was meinst du wohl was noch so alles in der Ostsee rumschwimmt .
> Gruß


Ich kann den Lachsen nur empfehlen, an der Insel Alsen vorbei zu schwimmen und dort genau Ausschau nach meinen Wobblern zu halten... :vik:


----------

